# Fuente Alamo



## GerryFox (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anybody know of any get togethers, coffee mornings and the like in the Fuente Alamo / Lobosillo / El Albujon area?

Thanks ... Gerry


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Campo Sol is probably the best place to find a concentration of Brits in that locale.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

GerryFox said:


> Does anybody know of any get togethers, coffee mornings and the like in the Fuente Alamo / Lobosillo / El Albujon area?
> 
> Thanks ... Gerry


It would help if you had said to which Fuente Alamo you were referring. There are at least five that I am aware of and there may be more.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> It would help if you had said to which Fuente Alamo you were referring. There are at least five that I am aware of and there may be more.


I guess he means the one near Cartagena 'cause that's where Lobosilla and El Albujon are.


----------

